# Looking to run Pub/Bar business in Spain.



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking to run Pub / Bar Business in Spain. All areas considered. Experienced. All offers considered. No timewasrers. Serious offers only.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Dublin_John said:


> Looking to run Pub / Bar Business in Spain. All areas considered. Experienced. All offers considered. No timewasrers. Serious offers only.


I know you are new here but I have to say your posts make this sound like a 'small ads' page of a newspaper. This is a discussion forum and IMO comments like 'no timewasters' and 'serious offers only' are not really appropriate.

As a forum people are more likely to give advice on how you could find what you are looking for rather than offer a definite property. Think of it as having a chat with friends about what you are looking for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dublin_John said:


> Looking to run Pub / Bar Business in Spain. All areas considered. Experienced. All offers considered. No timewasrers. Serious offers only.


Hi 

as dunworkin so bluntly put it, this is an advice forum

if you are looking for, or can give, advice about moving to spain, then this is the right place for you

if you're advertising yourself as looking for a job, then you are welcome to upgrade to Premium Membership & advertise in the classifieds/jobs section of the website


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

I aknowledge you comments and have taken on board, Thank you kindly.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Hi
> 
> as dunworkin so bluntly put it, this is an advice forum
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean my comments to sound 'blunt'. Reading it again I agree, I probably could have put it better


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean my comments to sound 'blunt'. Reading it again I agree, I probably could have put it better


it was very early.............or very late........................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/83654-buying-bar-costa-del-sol.html

Although it refers to the Costa del Sol, a lot of the comments are general and might be useful for you.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it was very early.............or very late........................


It was very early - maybe I should wait until after breakfast before I post  

Again I am sorry if I offended anyone :sorry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Dublin_John said:


> I aknowledge you comments and have taken on board, Thank you kindly.


Hey, that's the most gracious reply to criticism I've seen for awhile. :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> It was very early - maybe I should wait until after breakfast before I post
> 
> Again I am sorry if I offended anyone :sorry:


I don't think anyone did

I have to admit it didn't sound like you

are you sure your OH didn't get hold of the computer


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think anyone did
> 
> I have to admit it didn't sound like you
> 
> are you sure your OH didn't get hold of the computer


I didnt think it sounded that bad!!?? It was simply direct! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

Many thanks for your help. I have located some fine properties and am looking into them. 

The Road To Success Is Always Under Construction.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dublin_John said:


> Many thanks for your help. I have located some fine properties and am looking into them.
> 
> The Road To Success Is Always Under Construction.


bars or villas?


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

Bars dut it is vital that I get a Villa to suit my family.


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

oops it seems i cant spell sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dublin_John said:


> oops it seems i cant spell sorry.


Dont worry, we all have a bit of trouble with spelling occasionally on here. Good luck with your plans and any questions just ask, maybe have a wander thru the forum and see if you can pick up any useful tips

Jo xxxx


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

